# juicy bunny lips



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok so now i finally got the picture to show so.........Who wants to see some juicy bunny lips? I do, and since you're reading this i'm sure you probably do too! You can add your pics of your buns with food or whatever on their faces. Here's a close up of my bun Dutchess with her juicy carrot lips after pigging out on most of her carrots before Ginger could get to them.



-Alicia


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

no one likes my juicy carrot bunny lips?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 12, 2007)

It very cute ^_^..When bunbuns eats strawberries it looks exactly like that but pink.

-April and Bunbuns :bunny18


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

wow, i never knew you could give rabbits strawberries. sheesh, you would think i'd know that since i had rabbits since i was 8. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------

